# Nars.co.uk



## Mandypaul (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys

has anyone ordered from Nars.co.uk, i have just ordered the bridal palette on Thursday and its still not been shipped, were is i bought a load of mac stuff the same day and its here.

Anyway i have emailed them to ask when they will be posting it but i have yet to hear from them.

I was just wondering for anyone who has bought from them, how long did yours take to come 


Thanks guys


----------



## pinknatpink (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought some stuff off nars.co.uk a while back and it took about a week to come. On the shipping page however it still said it had not been shipped even after it had been delivered, so I wouldnt take too much notice of what the status is because chances are its allready been shipped.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks i just recieved it yay, and you are right it does still say on the site not yet shipped.


Thanks for answering


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 7, 2008)

they aren't the quickest for delivery but they do arrive eventually all wrapped up lovely!!!


----------

